# Arthurian Legend sources



## epimetheus (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm looking for various sources on the Arthurian myths. Anything from historical/mythological books, fiction, films, series, music...

Arachne has already helped me with this but i'd like to throw it to a wider audience. In addition i have on my list:

_The Mists of Avalon_ by Marion Z. Bradley is very highly rated, said to be the best of modern interpretations.

_Tristan and Isolde_ by Wagner. But i can't find a video of the whole thing with translations. 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1596871075/?tag=writingforu06-20

Read the reviews first. Since the kindle book has some issues. But he is was one of the famous former old masters of the genre.


----------



## moderan (Oct 20, 2018)

Google is your friend. The Zelazny isn't going to work -- it's a short story and not necessarily 'about' Arthurian legend. The Bradley is only sorta about it -- it's a retelling with some of MZB's pedophilic issues sewed into the plotting. THE ONCE AND FUTURE KING would serve your purposes better.
Try this as a starting point.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 20, 2018)

'The Once and future King' Comes in two versions, for children and for adults, the adult one has much more in it. It is also part of a trilogy, 'The ill made knight' which is about Lancelot, and 'The Queen of air and darkness' about Morgana La Fey. It is by White, I think TH White, but google is your friend to confirm that (or not).


----------



## sigmadog (Oct 20, 2018)

I read an Arthurian series by Mary Stewart when I was in my teens (the late Jurassic Period). Her main character is Merlin. The first book in the series is "The Crystal Cave".

Then of course you can search the ancient writings of Bede, "Ecclesiastical History of the English People" and Gildas "On The Ruin of Britain". For the medieval perspective, Geoffrey of Monmouth's "History of the Kings of Britain".

There was another book I read, though i can't recall the author or title, but his theory was that the inspiration for Arthur was actually King Aelfred (sp?) who is credited with repelling the invading Saxons for a time. I'm sure someone here can fill in the details, but that's what I remember.


----------

